# Fsh advice for a friend



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good morning folks!

Doesn't the new board look posh?!

Some friends of mine are just starting out on the ttc rollercoaster. They are a female-female couple, 'ju' and 'ja' and and have a 5 year old son from 'ju's' previous relationship (ju carried him). They decided that they would try with 'ja' as she is 40 in 2 weeks and didn't want to feel like she'd missed her chance to conceive. They had a consultation with care in Manchester who sounded like they tried to convince them to try with 'ju' who is 35 as chances of success were better. 'ja' has had day 3 fsh taken and had a result of 25. Care said they won't consider her for ivf. They are very downhearted  

They have registered on here so I'm sure they'll be along soon themselves but I said I'd ask some questions for them.

Is fsh of 25 too high for treatment anywhere or do different clinics have different cut-off's?
Has anyone been successful with an fsh this high?

They are also looking down the known donor route but feel a bit overwhelmed by the whole thing!

Thanks in advance for any advice

rach x


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

that does sound high. mine was half that, maybe less and it would have precluded me from most egg sharing programs...

it's a tricky one, i have no direct experience of ttc with an fsh that high. has she had her amh measured? that gives a more definite answer to the question of how possible it will be. mine was crap and i was 34 at the time. there are some more specific areas of the board that might give you more answers.

the good thing about being 2 women is that we do have the option of our partner stepping in if we hit a fertility brick wall. i know this doesn't help with the biological urges but it's something, something straight couples don't have the option of. it will come down to what is more important to them as a couple: ja having a child or them having another child full stop. money will have to come into the decision somewhere too. i don't know what the likely options are for ja but if she isn't in a good place fertility-wise you can bet they'll be bloomin' expensive.

i wish them luck though. ttc is a horrible journey even if it ends with the desired result


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Lucky

25 for a FSH is high, but it might be worth them getting a AMH test done. That is a more reliable way of knowing your actual fertility.

I would recommend the Lister for those with high FSH's, they are renowned for treating ladies with low ovarian reserve. When they finaly get around to posting point the in the direction of *POF board* ~CLICK HERE
There are ladies there with FSH's of in there 90's.

So no they can be treated for IVF, but some clinic's such as the ARGC like FSH under 15. The Lister are fab and donor sprem is not a problem there.

Good luck
Natalie xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=215962.0
maybe take a look on the singles girls that have been told otherwise and pregnant! 
L x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

and after a year long journey they have just succeeded and Ju has conceived on her 2nd natural IUI after Ja had 3 failed IUI's.... I'm thrilled for them xxxx


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Congratulations to your friends Ju & Ja Lucky x


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

That's brilliant news. Big congrats to them  
Lisa x


----------

